# Canker treated with flagyl, 7 days and not gone. Advice?



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey all! I haven't been here in a long time as I haven't had anything too serious in a long time. I have a squeaker that I found very sick, picked him right up, canker in the throat. I started him on flagyl, and he did start to perk up in about 2 days. But the canker shrunk, but there is still a pretty large lump in his throat and after 7 days its still not gone. I tried to see if it would flake off with a qtip but its embedded in his tissue, you all know what I'm talking about, and I'm not pulling it for fear of him bleeding out. He seems to be getting a bit more lethargic, and I'm at a loss as to what to do. I'm tube feeding again just to give him some fluid and nutrients to give him an extra boost. Oh and I sprinkled some flagyl powder straight onto the canker.
Any help or advice is greatly appreciated!

Oh I'm in chelsea, ma. Close to boston, MA


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Flagyl might need to be given for upto 14 days to eradicate the canker completely. If no improvement is seen, a change of drugs can work. Switch to ronidazole or spartix.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I met a similar problem and solved by giving metronidazole injectable, 5 mg / day for ~5 days, followed by the continuation of oral metronidazole treatment.

The injectable metronidazole was in fact a solution for perfusions produced by Braun, concentration 5 mg / ml (so I gave 1 ml / day).


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey xxmoxiexx,
Of what breed your pigeon is? How much metronidazole are you giving? If you use powdered form the bird maynot be getting enough dose.
If the canker is stubborn then best to use two anti-protozoan meds simultaneously.
Metronidazole with cardinazole(spartrix)or tinidazole . You can apply a little gycerin with a brush daily,onto the canker buildup for better results.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Try 50mg of metronidazole [flagyl] and treat until the yellow things are gone. In addition,if
you have spartrix, powder some out, mix with water to make a paste and paint it on the lesions, with a Q-tip once a day.
Many of the trichinosis strains have become resistant to just one medication.


----------

